# 2012 deer



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Got this nice deer last night. took him at 15 yds as he was checking some scrapes. Ran about 40 yds in a half circle and I watched him pile up. 18 total points and 24 inch spread. Don't know if it's my best deer, but definitely top two


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice deer was he chasing 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

Stud deer! nice work man


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice deer, congrats!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats! Nice looking buck


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats on the nice buck


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Very cool buck!


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow impressive and even more so your not sure if he is your biggest!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

alumcreeker said:


> Nice deer was he chasing
> 
> 
> No just cruising. I actually was watching a decent 8 pointer and he turned around and started back the way he came from. I looked on past him a ways and saw this guy coming threw the woods. They looked each other over and the smaller one went on his way and this one came on down towards me. I hit the grunt call and he didn't seem to pay any attention to it but kept moving my way. He started angling my way and came in and was checking two scrapes that were behind me and I shot him while he was smelling the second one. After he piled up I saw the smaller buck and it came all the way over to it and was standing and smelling it. I got all the way out of my tree and was heading towards my deer before he left. I've seen videos of a buck attacking another buck that was dead.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

nice deer, congrats. the deer I shot did the same half circle before he went down, idk what I'd do if I saw another buck beatin up the one I shot lol


----------

